# XRays and medical report, Legal Man Advice please



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, does anyone know if Home Affairs accept X rays and medical report from my country of origin ,if i have both documents translated to English made by a sworn translator?? I would like to apply for PR ,thanks


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Because you have to apply from abroad, these reports have to be from your country of origin. The translations have to be done by an official translation agency duly stamped and certified.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

I live in SA , i applied for my spousal permit renewal while i was on holiday in my country visiting my family, and i flew back to SA ,they asked me for these documents for the renewal so , i just don't want to to them all over again here in SA to apply for my PR thats why i was wondering if this would be ok if i get them translated into english by a sworn translator....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Home Affairs does not understand Spanish.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

I know that !!! And ....that wasn't the question in first place....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

I can't help with the translation part. But, Home Affairs accepted my TB report (I had that instead of the x-ray) and my medical. I had these done in the USA, and brought to South Africa. This was quite a few years ago, and things might have changed.

How old are the X-ray and medical?


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks , 4 weeks old so i should be ok ...I have heard they mustn't be older than 6months..


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Pitadeon said:


> Thanks , 4 weeks old so i should be ok ...I have heard they mustn't be older than 6months..


Yes, 6 months.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Documents for Home Affairs*



Pitadeon said:


> I know that !!! And ....that wasn't the question in first place....


Yes, it was.



> Hello, does anyone know if Home Affairs accept X rays and medical report from my country of origin ,if i have both documents translated to English made by a sworn translator??


Yes, if you have them translated, they will accept them.


----------

